# Softness...



## mountain_waif (Feb 27, 2004)

....


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 27, 2004)

My donkeys are all SOOOOO soft and cuddly, but my mini hinny has more of a course hair.....but hes still so cuddly!!! Corinne


----------



## shminifancier (Feb 27, 2004)

My mini donkey had very course hair. but that still did not stop me from giving him hugs


----------



## mountain_waif (Feb 27, 2004)

....


----------



## bear (Feb 28, 2004)

Our little donkey is soft. I know when you look at him you would think that his hair would be more coarse and bristly feeling but he is soft. This is our first year to have one through the winter. I am wondering if they shed out much? He didn't seem to get the really thick coat of hair like the horses do in the winter. Bear/Kay


----------



## minimule (Mar 3, 2004)

My mules are soft coated. My Jack has more coarse hair than the horses. He does shed off naturally but at times he looks pretty funny. The first year we had him, he shed off except for just above his eyes. He looked really funny with his big bushy eyebrows! Wish I had a picture of him from then.


----------

